# SGM Jock Hutton, Para,  SAS, Recce



## pardus (Jun 13, 2014)

Sergeant Major Jock Hutton joined the "Black Watch" in the UK in 1939.

In 1943 he joined the British Parachute Regiment.

After parachuting into Normandy on D-Day 6th June 1944 he fought against the Germans in the area of
Ranville on the east and western banks of the River Orn.

On 22 June 1944 he was wounded and casevaced back to the UK.

After appropriate R and R he was deployed to the Ardennes and in one skirmish with the Germans, 82 of
his own people were killed within a thirty minute battle. Jock was, during this skirmish, captured by the
Germans. He later escaped.

In 1945 he parachuted into Germany for further battles.

Over the period 1945 to 1948 he was involved in Palestine operations
From 1949 till 1952 he served in Cyprus and then in Egypt.

During 1952 till 1954 Jock conducted operations in Malaya, Singapore and Java.

Jock then went to Northern Rhodesia in 1955 where he, after the forming of the SAS in 1961, participated in
the first selection course.

He later moved to Southern Rhodesia and in 1967 succeeded Stan Standish as SSM (Squadron Sergeant
Major) of the SAS.

He remained in Rhodesia in various positions until 1981 and then moved to South Africa.

During the period 1981 to 1985 Jock was in 5 Reconnaissance Regiment of the South African Defence
Force in Phalaborwa.



Jock Hutton sofrep This article is not 100% accurate, Jock enlisted as the age of 14 into the Black Watch in 1939, as a Boy Soldier.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...res-to-recreate-historic-jump-70-years-later/

I love this quote from him when asked if the jump frightened him. 
"During my lifetime I have never been terrified. I'm just a vicious little Scotsman."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, he is a badass.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Most impressive! Sotra blows the, " Not at my age " excuse out of the water. He and President Bush are two of the great persons from the, " Greatest Generation". Well done, Gents!!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Absolutely incredible.


----------

